# Orthodoxy in China



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey, I hope this is the right thread.

I am wondering how orthodox the underground church is in China and if it is very Reformed. This got me thinking after hearing it is one of the largest Christian communities in the world (as in Christians in a geographical space).


----------



## cupotea (Jun 20, 2005)

from my very limited exposure I could say not so many are reformed,
many are Dispensational,also charismatic movement is big in some parts of the country.

But reformed theology is also gaining momentum here, you could visit 
these sites if you could read Chinese: www.chinareformation.com
and old-gospel.net.

FYI your designation of "orthodox the underground church", we usually call them as State church and house church.

Please pray for us!


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 20, 2005)

Nope my Chinese isnt good enough 

I am wondering how you are even allowed to post on this board without the government breathing down your neck...

My "exposure" has mostly only been with charismatic churches and personaly have heard very little about Reformed Churches over there.


----------



## cupotea (Jun 20, 2005)

> I am wondering how you are even allowed to post on this board without the government breathing down your neck...



Technically they could but I guess they all go out for lunch now.

Anyway we have to be more careful than you people in New Zealand.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 20, 2005)

Sad... I was just reading about Eastern Lightening. My friends were talking about it so I decided to find out more about it.

It "originated in Henan in 1990 when a woman surnamed Deng set herself up as the "œfemale Christ," "œChrist returned in the flesh" and "œthe Christ of the end-times." She made much (mis)use of Matthew 24:27 which states: "œFor as the lightning cometh out of the east and shines even unto the west, so shall also the coming of the Son of Man be." She claims to be that "œlightning," and that her words will spread from East to West. After just a decade she claims to have several million followers." http://www.us.omf.org/content.asp?idx=13968


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 20, 2005)

"œTherefore in these last days my name will change again"”not Jehovah, nor Jesus nor the Messiah. I shall be called the almighty, omnipotent God and I shall use this name to end all ages. I was once called Jehovah, and also Messiah, and even called Jesus, but today I am no longer the Jehovah or Jesus you know; I am returned in these end times"”the God who will end the ages..."



Although 




> 5) "œDo not spy on these denominations: ... Catholics, Eastern Orthodox, Buddhists, Taoists, Muslims, Established King, New Testament Church, etc
> 
> 6) "œYou should spy on:
> 
> ...




[Edited on 20-6-2005 by Abd_Yesua_alMasih]


----------



## JohnV (Jun 20, 2005)

Duncan:

Is the Back to God Hour still broadcast in China?


----------



## cupotea (Jun 22, 2005)

> Is the Back to God Hour still broadcast in China? [/iquote]
> 
> John,
> 
> ...


----------



## ServantoftheLamb (Aug 7, 2005)

I know of one group of 1,500 Reformed Christians around a city in a central Chinese province. It may not be a lot in the scheme of things, but it certainly is encouraging to me. This is after only seven years of ministry.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 7, 2005)

There are a lot of Presbyterians and Reformed congregations in Korea--- don't know about China and the politics of it all. 

In China, the tolerated "official" church is about like the Church of England in terms of watering the Gospel down-- those believers outside of that church are really persecuted, however, which is quite a different situation from the liberal UK.


----------



## strangerpilgrim (Aug 8, 2005)

There are very few reformed groups there. I've been to many subterranian groups and know hundreds of differnt M workers there from other countries. The vast majority are not reformed.

The underground church is plagued by several things:

Cults
Lack of first hand knowledge of Word (because in many areas not enough Bibles)
Lack of pastor training
Inability to communicate or fellowship with others as we have, particularly among church leaders, which means no accountability and no one to reign in a man if he gets lost off on some tangent issue 
Persecution
A matriarcal society with weak men--so you have are vicious circle of men too lazy and weak to take up their proper place and women accustomed to being the leaders of the home and taking positions upon themselves that they ought not to have
Proliferation of Carismatics and Pentacostals and Baptismal Regenerationists

Nothing is more desperately needed then for more reformed me to come and help. Not to extablish a Missionary Compound and stay in one place forever, but to provide good teaching, a good example of a Godly and manly father, husband and church leader, and most of all to help train the young men here so they can lead themselves and then go on to train others.

[Edited on 8-8-2005 by strangerpilgrim]


----------



## SRoper (Aug 8, 2005)

Heard this on NPR a few weeks ago:

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=4775649

Click "Listen" at the top.


----------

